# how tall are space marines?



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

Short but sweet 


(feet and meters would be nice)


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I think in feet they are about nine, so two and a half metres I think in fluff  Though I am not to sure, it would vary between Chapters/Marines I guess.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Completely unofficial, but extremely convincing (and by one of the official BL artists):

http://www.philipsibbering.com/WH40KRP/40K_9_Marine_1_Biology.shtml


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

It is pretty well accepted that astartes are 'head and shoulders' taller than a typical human male of the 40k universe. So, if we assume that the typical human male is between 6-6.5ft tall your shortest astartes is going to stand (out of armour) ~7.5-8 ft though they would be far heavier set with enhanced bonestructure and muscle mass.

This, of course, would vary depending on the chapter as well as the astartes himself to some degree.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

I think the standard measurement is eight feet.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

about 28mm....................lol, sorry couldnt resist, yeah the fluff puts em at an average of about 8 foot, with some of the more renowned heros being about 10 foot (that may have changed as the fluff keeps changeing, bloody gw cant keep the story straight)


----------



## kaled (Jun 24, 2008)

According to the guys at the studio, they're about 7' to 7'6" - if you listen to one of the podcasts Jes Goodwin and Jervis joke about the way BL authors keep exaggerating their height.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd say they generally fluctuate some where between 7ft and 8ft, though of course I imagine there would be rare cases on both ends of that generalisations with marines under 7ft and over 8ft. I believe the Primarchs topped out at about 9-10ft in height, yet again some smaller than others but none really any larger than that.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

(unofficial) However tall you are. Add 18 inches and that is your space marine height.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

so I am 1 meter and 80 centimeters so that should make me


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

According to that I would be about 7 feet...and I'm quite small so maybe it could be true lol

I heard they are about 8 feet, but the general concensus here seems to be that they range on average from between 7 -8.5 feet. 

I would think that their size prior to ascending to Astartes would have an impact, jus tlike their strength prior to changing as well. So just like normal humans fluctuate in height, so would an Astartes.

Your best bet is just to say they range from between 7 - 8.5 feet


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

OMFG... I look like a friggin space marine scout! (But then a bit more fat ^^)


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

I thought they were 8ft tall but I'm not sure.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

I though it was 8 feet, but it seems to be a little less. Still, with that growth pattern, Chaos Marines should be even taller. o.o


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The only trouble with that Philverse article on Marine Morphology is that whilst it's intriguing I've never seen any other article (official or otherwise) that suggests Marines continue to grow throughout their lives. Instead, in his own words, he's attempting to make connections between the various descrepancies present in 40K fluff- admirable but not necassarily accurate.

I think his article is very thought provoking but like the majority of lexicanum articles I'd use it as inspiration not a foundation for an actual argument regarding this particualr subject.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

From what I read on his site, he fills in a lot of details with his own conjecture.

The one thing that particularly jumps out at me is his las gun article.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

There may be no standard height either...

Take a look what we do know.. Marine Chapters recruit from different worlds, Salamanders are black skinned, etc... We do know that abhumans exsist like ratlings and Ogryns due to genetic and environmental factors... why assume the recruitment of marines would be any different?

Maybe on Ultramar they are 7ft 5 and White Scars who grow up somewhere else are 6ft 8? 

I go with the belief that in some dark founding... midget marines were created and are waiting to come back and destroy the Imperium forever. Thats right.... munchkin marines who are on a crusade to find the Yellow Brick Road.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Alexious said:


> I go with the belief that in some dark founding... midget marines were created and are waiting to come back and destroy the Imperium forever. Thats right.... munchkin marines who are on a crusade to find the Yellow Brick Road.


unfortunately these marines were wiped out...they were the only ones helping the Squats when they were up for entree...easy to mistake the two if your a mindless slave of the Hive Mind lol


----------



## V.Valorum (Dec 23, 2009)

Alexious said:


> Thats right.... munchkin marines


I think I've met those players... quite a few, actually.


On topic, some of the Caiphas Cain stories relate Astartes being taller than the largest Catachans. So, there's the point on there not even being a particular consistency of height even between non-ab humans.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

the gravity of the planet they come from is gonna be a factor too. in the IG omnibus (i think) it says catachans are rather short compared to everyone else because of the gravity on their planet. at the same time though because of said gravity theyre bloody strong with even a chance to wrestle down an ork (something ive never heard/read about any other regiment being able to boast about). i dont see why the same would apply to the planets SM train on.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Exactly, a space marine's size could vary dramatically depending on where they're from. I think it's safe to say they'd be larger than most of everyone from their homeworld.


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

225 cm which is 7.5 foot. So apparently average


----------

